# BUMPER BOY WEB SITE QUESTION



## Ron Wilson (Apr 29, 2004)

I just got off the BB web site and have a question. I heard they sell a bird laucncher, but didn't see it on the site. Also, looking for prices of some of their products, but didn't see them either. Am I looking in the wrong place, or am I missing something?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ron - Go to their product link and by the picture of each item it say "info" click on that and along with a product description it also tells the price.

They make a bird basket to launch birds but I didn't see that on their website - don't know what's up with that. Your best bet would be to give them a call or email for more info. 

Hope that's some help!  

Andy


----------



## Ron Wilson (Apr 29, 2004)

Andy,
Thanks for your e-mail. I should have qualified my question about the pricing. I see the pricing on the launchers, but I don't on some of the accessories (i.e carrying case, the field kaddy, etc..). 

Appreciate your help.

Ron


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

They have a "bird basket" that you can use to launch pigeons or small ducks, provided you use a red load with the ducks. This is not shown on the BB website. It costs 68.00.

A field caddy is 179.00, 2 shooter carrying case is 30.00 and a 4 shooter carrying case is 90.00. Either makes a great overnight traveling bag.


----------



## Ron Wilson (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Richard


----------

